# GSP Sig Request



## NikosCC

The Request:

I'm tired of making m own lets get some of you guys to make a fresh new GSP signature for me..


Pics:

Whatever you would like to use


Title: RUSH


Sub-Text: Georges St-Pierre


More Sub-Text: NCC


Colors: whatever colors


Size: i want is 400 X 150


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJB23

I'm definetly gonna have to put together something for Nikos.


----------



## Future_Fighter

MJ are you a guy or girl? :confused02:


----------



## Steph05050

Future_Fighter said:


> MJ are you a guy or girl? :confused02:


:laugh:


----------



## NikosCC

Future_Fighter said:


> MJ are you a guy or girl? :confused02:


Whats it matter?


----------



## Steph05050

i may try this sig...we'll see...gotta attempt one for the master


----------



## Future_Fighter

NikosCC said:


> Whats it matter?


It doesn't but i was just wondering.


and no it was not the avatar it was plazzman saying he was a gf of a mma fighter or something always thought he was a guy.


----------



## Steph05050

ha ohh well he is a guy and they joke a lot sooo yeahh


----------



## MJB23

Future_Fighter said:


> It doesn't but i was just wondering.
> 
> 
> and no it was not the avatar it was plazzman saying he was a gf of a mma fighter or something always thought he was a guy.


I was a guy but now i'm a post op.


----------



## Steph05050

mj is a sexy beast future fighter...how could u not kno this lol

whoa i just noticed i posted over 2000 times...anyways...carry on....

this weekend i will make one ok


----------



## Toxic

I'll definatly get something in here.


----------



## MLS

Future_Fighter said:


> MJ are you a guy or girl? :confused02:


He's a dude, he just likes the cock.


----------



## D.P.

I'm gonna get one done soon.

And haha Steph, nice voting link...did u see mine? :laugh:


----------



## Steph05050

haha nice


----------



## NikosCC

Steph05050 said:


> mj is a sexy beast future fighter...how could u not kno this lol
> 
> whoa i just noticed i posted over 2000 times...anyways...carry on....
> 
> this weekend i will make one ok


Congrats Steph.. thats 2000 amazing post.. keep it up..


----------



## Steph05050

thanks bud


----------



## eric2004bc

i'll def have something up here either tomorrow or the weekend


----------



## Toxic

I'll probably tweak it a bit more later but here is what I got so far.


----------



## D.P.

Here's mine, hopefully you're seeing it the right way, cuz i thought the thumbnail looked weird but then in actual size it looks normal, let me know:


----------



## pliff

Nikos you can use mine if you want.. Im going to make another one soon so I wont need this one. Its all yours if you like it.

=)


----------



## Steph05050

ok well i tried...let me kno what u think...ive noticed how many of u esp plazz blurs the text to add to the effect so ive been practicing on that lately...the orginal picture he was in a warehouse type place but i cut it out and found a warehouse photo that i thought looked good so i was just trying to do the whole old rundown warehouse with a fighter training in it lol....anywways here ya go


----------



## Toxic

I likey Steph.

Its a remix


----------



## Steph05050

good work toxic


----------



## eric2004bc

very nice work so far, i'll have mine up either later or tomorrow if you havent chosen one by then


----------



## ThaFranchise

Damn Stephs is ballin'


----------



## NikosCC

Good job guys and gals.. All good entry's im loving them..


----------



## MJB23

Steph's is real nice i'm liking that.

I should have mine done tonight.


----------



## eric2004bc

heres what i came up with



i couldent get the NCC to sit right in the corner beacuse for some reason whenever i move text around on my photoshop it kinda jumps to its own place, and taht was the nearest i could get it


----------



## MJB23

Alright I might do a different one because for some reason when I upload it it looks kind of pixely. Does it look like that to anyone else especially around the face?


----------



## D.P.

Nah, it looks good to me.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan

eric2004bc said:


> heres what i came up with
> 
> 
> 
> i couldent get the NCC to sit right in the corner beacuse for some reason whenever i move text around on my photoshop it kinda jumps to its own place, and taht was the nearest i could get it


heres what i do dude text when you try and drag automatically to corners tries to snap into places you don't want it so just use your arrow keys to nudge it into the position you want it in


----------



## Steph05050

looks good to me.....thanks for compliments guys..means alot i tried a different approach on it

everyones is looking great...tough choice for ncc


----------



## plazzman

eric2004bc said:


> heres what i came up with
> 
> 
> 
> i couldent get the NCC to sit right in the corner beacuse for some reason whenever i move text around on my photoshop it kinda jumps to its own place, and taht was the nearest i could get it


I dont have photoshop with me right now, but somewhere in your menus, theres an option called "Snap-To". Turn it off.



Steph05050 said:


> ok well i tried...let me kno what u think...ive noticed how many of u esp plazz blurs the text to add to the effect so ive been practicing on that lately...the orginal picture he was in a warehouse type place but i cut it out and found a warehouse photo that i thought looked good so i was just trying to do the whole old rundown warehouse with a fighter training in it lol....anywways here ya go


Best sig you've made so far. But you blurred the text too much, but don't blur it too little either, it's gotta be real subtle.


MJB23 said:


> Alright I might do a different one because for some reason when I upload it it looks kind of pixely. Does it look like that to anyone else especially around the face?


Balliinnnn

If I were you I'd probably put the text in the middle right hand side. But I'm not you.


----------



## Steph05050

thanks a lot plazz means a lot coming from u and what mj repped me...i liked it a lot the background pic was much lighter i darkened it and brighten the light in the windows....thanks....


----------



## MJB23

plazzman said:


> Balliinnnn
> 
> If I were you I'd probably put the text in the middle right hand side. But I'm not you.


Kinda like this?


----------



## Steph05050

nooo not there...the st pierre part and background blend together too much


----------



## MJB23

Yeah I know I tried darkening the background around there a little so it wouldn't blend together so much but it didn't work too well.


----------



## plazzman

Make the text more stand-out.


----------



## MJB23

Better?


----------



## ThaMuffinMan

that looks good MJB23 only thing that looks weird is his head just above his ear don't know if thats how the picture was or if you just erased a bit too much but yeah everything else looks badass wouldn't even know he was a fighter from that sig


----------



## plazzman

You could probably even take out the rush, makes it look more suave.


----------



## MJB23

ThaMuffinMan said:


> that looks good MJB23 only thing that looks weird is his head just above his ear don't know if thats how the picture was or if you just erased a bit too much but yeah everything else looks badass wouldn't even know he was a fighter from that sig


Yeah that's how the picture was originally.



plazzman said:


> You could probably even take out the rush, makes it look more suave.


I originally had it like that when I was making it but in the request he said he wanted Rush in it. 

I'll post both versions and if Nikos chooses mine he can pick whatever one he wants.

Thanks for all the advice and help everyone.


----------



## ThaFranchise

Damn everyone came out wit their A-game for this one, all of em look great, Nikos got a tough decision .


----------



## Steph05050

as good as nikos is we gotta give him some good work in return


----------



## MJB23

Nikos is the king I had to bring my A game for this one.


----------



## plazzman

Psht, I could smoke Niko


----------



## Toxic

I was bored so I did a second one,


----------



## chuck8807

just gotta say steph's is my favorite by far awesome work. repped.


----------



## plazzman

Kabluie!


----------



## scottysullivan




----------



## eric2004bc

ThaMuffinMan said:


> heres what i do dude text when you try and drag automatically to corners tries to snap into places you don't want it so just use your arrow keys to nudge it into the position you want it in


cheers i'll give that a go



plazzman said:


> I dont have photoshop with me right now, but somewhere in your menus, theres an option called "Snap-To". Turn it off.


i tried to findit but i couldent, i'll look for ir properly later when ive got more time


i managed to fix it useing muffin mans idea

its not the style i useually do for my sigs but i figured id give it a go, i dont think it turned out to bad


----------



## NikosCC

They are all fantastic I'm going to use them all.. What do i owe everyone?


----------



## D.P.

Nothing needed here bro, I just enjoy making these :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

You did me my first sig when I first upgraded my membership,, for you its always free Niko.

I did some brushing and playing with the font on my secon one to if you want to use it at some point.


----------



## MJB23

Mines free as well.


----------



## Steph05050

1 billion credits.....jk free for u


----------



## eric2004bc

mines free


----------



## NikosCC

plazzman said:


> Psht, I could smoke Niko


OH BOY.. Might be nice to come out of Retirement to Crush you lol hahaha..


----------



## plazzman

Baha, the master shall smoke the student, and put him in his place


----------



## MLS

Nikos vs plazz?


----------



## plazzman

The epic battle of two greats, and an even more epic whompin


----------



## MLS

Do I see Andy as your sig good sir? :happy01:


----------



## plazzman

You do good sir, and this shows that I'm already winning.


----------



## MLS

Idk, you have Andy but then you have Akiyama as well and as we both know he is battling me for sexiness.


----------



## plazzman

This is true, but it's only because I want to give the others some hope, your sexiness can engulf entire universes if not tamed.


----------



## N1™

hope im not to late :


----------



## NikosCC

plazzman said:


> The epic battle of two greats, and an even more epic whompin


I would have to Send the old Man Master into Retirement haha


----------



## plazzman

Yeah, I could use one more victory before I retire


----------



## Steph05050

i say u 2 should def have a face off...like yall should each have to make like umm 3 different sigs each having a different theme and size to it.....and people can vote for who has the best ..... i say its a must


----------



## MJB23

Yeah I agree let's set this up.


----------



## Steph05050

lets for sure do it


----------



## NikosCC

Ha ha ha Sorry to get you guys upset but i decline lol no Sigs for me lol Sorry


----------



## Toxic

Nikkos, your Rocky, the Russian has called you outta retirement, he already dropped Apallo, its time.


----------



## NikosCC

Toxic said:


> Nikkos, your Rocky, the Russian has called you outta retirement, he already dropped Apallo, its time.


Hahaha not this time Russian lol


----------

